# Bar Refaeli - posing for the 2012 "Passionata" Calender (x14)



## Mandalorianer (13 Dez. 2011)

​

Thx Preppie


----------



## beachkini (13 Dez. 2011)

super calendar, kalender :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2011)

:thx: dir für die scharfe Bar


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2011)

Bar ist rattenscharf


----------



## omgwtflol (13 Dez. 2011)

Bar :WOW: My favorite :WOW: Thanks much


----------



## MetalFan (19 Mai 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Bar ist rattenscharf



So ist es!!!


----------



## Magni (19 Mai 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Bar ist rattenscharf



was soll man da noch mehr sagen...

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## elcid (22 Okt. 2012)

die frau ist der hammer...


----------



## sweety (22 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## cokkie (22 Okt. 2012)

Ach, wie gerne wäre ich jetzt in der Bar :WOW:
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## lukaslc (23 Okt. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Bar ist rattenscharf



Da fällt mir auch nichts anderes mehr zu ein! :thumbup:


----------



## harleymania (23 Okt. 2012)

Oh man...Thx for sharing!


----------



## fridayy (23 Okt. 2012)

danke, tolle bilder.


----------



## waschtij (28 Okt. 2012)

ihre besten fotos! danke sehr


----------



## Joyloon (28 Okt. 2012)

Hübscher Hintern


----------



## travisxl (28 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Frau! Danke!


----------



## clayshaw (6 Nov. 2012)

das beste was israel zu bieten hat ,-) thx


----------



## blubbblubb (8 Nov. 2012)

she raised the bar.


----------



## gonzo078 (8 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## motze (10 Nov. 2012)

thx!!!! :thx::thx:


----------



## egonabcd (10 Nov. 2012)

gute bilder thx


----------



## fuzer (14 Nov. 2012)

ein traum die frau


----------



## Hans Dietrich (14 Nov. 2012)

so schön danke


----------



## UFOmann (17 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## Husarenzipfel (18 Nov. 2012)

Dieser Retro-Look hat einfach Stil.


----------



## Todeskäfer (4 Dez. 2012)

wirklich wunderschöne Bilder


----------



## chap110 (4 Dez. 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## kermitkev (5 Dez. 2012)

motze schrieb:


> thx!!!! :thx::thx:



THX, sehr sexy die kleine...! :thumbup:


----------



## Chunki (6 Dez. 2012)

Meeeega schön :thx:


----------

